# Looking for white male dove for mating



## Lovekids&pets (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Our family just loves nature! We currently are hatching a clutch of duck eggs, training our holland lop for 4-H next year and finally would like to find a partner for our female ringneck dove. My daughter loves birds. At one time we owned three. Since our move across the states this year we are down to her ringneck dove. Which by the way was suppose to be a boy and this past spring HE laid eggs. ) Now my kids would like to find her a partner. ANYONE have a white male dove that wants to be in love?

Angela & Kids


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! Have you ever considered adopting a rescued ring neck Dove? I volunteer and support Mickacoo Pigeon and Dove rescue in the SF Bay Area and beyond and we have too Many males doves and really need to find good Adoptive homes. We do ship to approved adopters in the right weather conditions. If you are interested message me your email and I can send you a flyer and adoption applications. The website for the rescue is www.mickacoo.org

I can also answer or direct any questions you may have.

All the best,
Cheryl Dickinson
A MickaCoo Volunteer


----------



## Lovekids&pets (Jul 31, 2010)

*White Male Dove-Rescue one!*

Hi Cheryl,

This would be great we have talked about this too and have had a hard time finding links to help us. I already tried to email you through your rescue site but the email link doesn't work. How sure is the gender? I onlt ask because we thought we bought a boy last year that turned out to be a girl. Plus is there white males to be rescued that have not had a mate? My daughter is would like a novice. )


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Male Dove*

Hello! We could definatly pick out a male dove. I was fostering in my office three of them and they are now in foster aviaries.

Please Email me at [email protected] and I can send you more information on doves and an adoption application



Thanks
Cheryl


----------

